# what size boots does your 2 1/2 year old wear?



## Proudmomoftwinsplusone (Feb 21, 2004)

I bought two pairs of boots ($13 total) for my 17 month old boys at a consignment store but they are too big. Since going out to the store is such a project, I don't even feel like returning them and am wondering if they might fit next winter when the boys are 2 1/2.

One says it is a size 7 and the other says size 5-6, but the 5-6 is actually slightly larger than the 7.


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

My dd is nearly 2.5 & is wearing a size 7 shoe. I bought her size 8 boots, thinking they would take her through the winter. HTH


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

My peanut will be 2.5 on the 30th and he is in a size 5 shoe.
Heather


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

My ds just turned 2 and he's wearing a size seven (w/ wool socks) but his snow boots I got in 8 to be sure they last.


----------



## Proudmomoftwinsplusone (Feb 21, 2004)

ok, so it sounds like they might fit next year. I'll pack themup for next winter.


----------



## sarasprings (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, I thought my son (2 1/2) had small feet, but he's in 8 boots right now and they should last through the winter and into the spring, thanks to that removable liner. His buddy, born 2 days earlier, is in size 10!


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

MY DS is in size 12 boots, but my nephew, who is a bit more average, was wearing size 7 boots at 2 1/2.
*sigh* I am going to be one of those moms scouting size 15 shoes for my teen, aren't I?


----------



## carolsly (Oct 5, 2004)

My 22lb 2.5 year old wears a size 6 in boots.


----------



## MidnightCafe (Oct 27, 2003)

My DD (2.5 this month) wears a size 8 shoe. We got boots in size 9 to accomodate the thick socks. Sounds like she's got bigger feet than lots of kids her age, though. She's 37lbs, 37inches tall.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Haley is 2 and wears a 7 but I am getting her boots in an 8 so that thick socks can go under them and they will last all winter


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Several of you have mentioned thick socks. Where have you found thick socks for a 2 year old? My almost 2 year old is in size 5- 5 1/2 now. I haven't had any luck finding nice thick socks for him for the winter, though.


----------



## Mamma2Addison (Jul 3, 2002)

Addison is 2 1/2 and wears an 8 - 8 1/2 W.


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marieangela*
Several of you have mentioned thick socks. Where have you found thick socks for a 2 year old? My almost 2 year old is in size 5- 5 1/2 now. I haven't had any luck finding nice thick socks for him for the winter, though.


I LOVE the socks from Gymboree. I always stock up with them have them for $.99 a pair. They're nice & thick & have non-skid stuff on the bottom.


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

Check out these socks:
http://store.yahoo.com/kidsurplus/wigf2323.html

They are really thick and comfy








I get DS a few pair every year, and I'll save them for the next baby.

Love this website too, awesome deals!


----------

